# New Maxima owner needs help with a clunking sound



## Saxart (Dec 8, 2004)

I just picked up a 73,000 mile 2000 Maxima SE with the 5-speed manual tranny yesterday. What a great car!

I noticed on my way home from work today (2nd day of ownership) that the car has a "clunk" coming somewhere from the front end, I think it's coming from the passenger side front wheel area. It only happens under light or no throttle while going over bumpy stretches of road. I can also reproduce the sound if I put the car in first gear and alternately apply and release the throttle or under any throttle pressure if the road is REALLY bumpy.

I jacked up each front wheel seperatly and checked for movement/play/loose wheels/etc (bad ball-joints or tierod ends, loose lug nuts, bad wheel bearings, etc) and found nothing.

At this point I suspect it is something strut-related, but would love to hear anyone's thoughts on this. I've heard "bad CV joint" sounds and this doesn't sound like that as it happens when going straight and only when the roads are bumpy, like something is loose or going to fall off.

I can tell you that the struts appear to be dry, and not leaking oil.

Any thoughts? Is there a bushing or something I should be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Honestly, it could be any of the things you mentioned. I've had the same symptoms you describe turn out to be ball joints, control arm bushings, bad struts, strut bearings, tie rod ends, CV joints, etc etc...

only real advice I can offer you is to tear it apart and check each part individually while it's off the car. royal PITA, but there's not much else you can do if everything *looks* good on the car.


----------

